# DVD recorders with Hard disk



## burkemg (3 Dec 2005)

This has probably come up before.

any recommendatiuons on these.

What about the feature wherrby you can start to watch what you've been recording while it's recording the remainder of the programme. Is this a reality? 


Thanks


----------



## RainyDay (3 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*



			
				burkemg said:
			
		

> What about the feature wherrby you can start to watch what you've been recording while it's recording the remainder of the programme. Is this a reality?


It's certainly a reality on many DVD recorders, though you need to ensure that you're using the right DVD (DVD -RW, I think).


----------



## podgerodge (3 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

burkemg you should really look at this thread for a lot of info on dvd recorders with hard drives

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=12637

Most - but not every one - of the hard drive recorders allow you to start watching a programme while it is still recording i.e start watching an 8pm to 9pm episode at 8.20pm and just flick through the adds and still finish at 9pm.

Note that my favourite, the Sony HX710, also manages to intelligent chapter and therefore allow you to skip ads automatically (most of the time!)


----------



## JohnnieKippe (6 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

I have the phillips one from Powercity. It was 500 euro. It seems fine but the fan is a bit noisy.


----------



## Technologist (18 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

I bought the Philips DVDR520 last year and am very disappointed with it. It's noisy, the remote is tacky, the menu system is unwieldly.  When I copied my MP3s onto it, I found that the list is always in order of when you added the titles.   The IU seems like a real rush job, barely useable.  Worse still, is that it is sometimes unreliable. Occasionally recordings become unplayable & sometimes the machine freezes and you need to pull out the plug. The customer support web site is useless.  DVD+RW is the best format for speed and for availability of discs.  I'd check out the Sony if I were you.


----------



## pricilla (19 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

The guy in Savins Limerick recommended this one to me, http://www.pioneer.co.uk/uk/product_detail.jsp?product_id=10726&taxonomy_id=42-125 he said it's €499 and just as good as the Sony 710, which is over €700. The only thing is it has 80GB and the Sony has 160GB. He was saying you couldn't possibly need that much, but that's what they said about the computers at first too.


----------



## podgerodge (19 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*



			
				pricilla said:
			
		

> he said it's €499 and just as good as the Sony 710, which is over €700. The only thing is it has 80GB and the Sony has 160GB. He was saying you couldn't possibly need that much, but that's what they said about the computers at first too.



He is wrong about the above.  First of all, the retail price of the HX710 in Ireland is about Eur570.  It can be purchased at pixmania for Eur440 - cheaper than the Pioneer.  The Pioneer does not record onto +R/+RW discs by the way only -R/-RW , the Sony records onto both formats.  So if you need to give a particular format recording to someone else you won't have a choice with the Pioneer.
The 80gig hard drive only records 34 hours at standard play.  That might seem a lot but it's easily filled up when you get used to a hard disc recorder.  So double the space on the Sony is useful.

I'm not saying the Pioneer isin't a good machine by the way, just that the Sony is cheaper online and has some advantages.


----------



## TarfHead (19 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*



			
				podgerodge said:
			
		

> It can be purchased at pixmania for Eur440


 
They don't seem to stock it any more.

Actually .. scratch that.
If I use the *.co.uk* URL, it can't find the string 'HX710'. If I use the *.com* URL, it finds it and prices it for me in Euro ?


----------



## podgerodge (19 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

Very strange indeed!  I found it by going to pixmania.com , clicking on the irish flag, going to the TV/Video section and it is there in their best buys



Something must be playing up with their search engine.

And its down to Eur433 now!


----------



## Swoon0 (20 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

Try www.richersounds.ie for price comarison


----------



## owenm (20 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

I bought a goodmans[SIZE=+2] GHDD177DVD-R, it has an 80gb hdd, it seems to be too new on the market for any reviews to have popped up yet. €300 in Currys. I will update when I'm allowed play with it which is not till christmas day
[/SIZE]


----------



## Technologist (21 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

My Philips just hung again, had to pull the plug out.


----------



## POBHD28 (22 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

I have just replaced my 20 month old Philips DVD recorder (non-HDD) with a Panasonic HDD one. The Philips was a lemon. It behaved quite well for the first year or so and then it started acting up in a big way. It's as if it knew it was out of warranty. It started to freeze regularly, stopped recognizing some discs that it used to play (these were not scratched or dirty), wouldn't record properly, and even when it did record, sometimes the finalized discs wouldn't play on other machines. 

I tried firmware updates, various brands of disc, a lens cleaner - everything. I googled the model number and found a huge amount of people who had similar troubles. the consensus was that it wasn't worth the effort or expense of trying to get it fixed. Going by that experience, I'd have serious reservations about buying another Philips appliance. 

I hope we fare out better with the Panasonic or I'll be blowing the dust off the good old reliable VCR that we've had for years.


----------



## Friday (22 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

Owenm

Heres a review...

http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers.php?DVDnameid=5918&Search=Search&#comments


----------



## Beckster (22 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

Anyone out there using the Sony DVD Recorder RDR-HX710 with 160GB Harddisk?
Am seriously considering purchasing it after Christmas as a pressie for my good self.
It seems to have all the features I would need. Just wondering though if it will play any region discs and if not, can I fix that problem in the same way as I fixed the DVD player I have now (with a hack)
Any input would be appreciated....


----------



## wowser (22 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

From following some of the links in the other thread on DVD recorders it seems that hacking a Sony is a LOT of effort.  I'm thinking of getting the Philips instead  for that reason...


----------



## Technologist (22 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*



			
				wowser said:
			
		

> From following some of the links in the other thread on DVD recorders it seems that hacking a Sony is a LOT of effort.  I'm thinking of getting the Philips instead  for that reason...


The Philips machines are not the best, be warned. 

One solution to multi-region would be to rip/copy the non-Region2 DVD on your PC and remove the region coding while you're at it. You then have a backup of your original and a disc that you can play. Another advantage would be that you could disable the annoying non-skip content too.

Another solution would be to buy a really cheap region-hackable player for the occasional non-region 2 disc that you might have.


----------



## podgerodge (22 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

I own the HX710 but have not bothered multi regioning it.  I have been told that the Sony Shop on O'Connell st will unlock it for a few quid but you have to bring the machine in.

There is also a convuluted way with an all in one remote - do a google.


----------



## TarfHead (22 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*



			
				podgerodge said:
			
		

> I own the HX710



Can you play recorded content on the HX710 while it is recording some new content simultaneously ? Can it record 2 different programmes that are in at the same time, either fully over over-lapping ?

If I have any funds left in the New Year, I am almost probably maybe getting one of these .. deffo.


----------



## podgerodge (23 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*



			
				TarfHead said:
			
		

> Can you play recorded content on the HX710 while it is recording some new content simultaneously ? Can it record 2 different programmes that are in at the same time, either fully over over-lapping ?
> 
> If I have any funds left in the New Year, I am almost probably maybe getting one of these .. deffo.




Yes, you can watch a programme stored on the hard drive while you are recording another programme.  You can even start watching a programme being recorded before it has finished recording.  But as it has only one tuner you can't record 2 simultaneous programmes.


----------



## wowser (23 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*



			
				Technologist said:
			
		

> The Philips machines are not the best, be warned.


From reading the long running thread on DVD HD recorders it seemed to me that Philips and Sony were the clear favourites. Basically you're saying that it's Sony or bust. Surely a few other manufacturers can screw a bunch of components together into a reliable machine ?

Besides, after my Sony CD player packed it in I'm beginning to feel that it mostly comes down to pot luck!


----------



## TarfHead (23 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

The SONY HX710 would, from this thread, seem to be the best bang for buck, especially when bought from PIXMANIA.  However .. after Googling for other reviews, I cam across some adverse feedback for Pixmania service, consistent with some of what has been posted on AAM.

On the way home today I called into Power City and they have a Philips unit with 160 Gb hard disk for less then €450.

Anyone here have a view of how good or bad or so-so it is ? Of course I didn't take note of the model number - that would have been too logical .


----------



## Technologist (23 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

I'm biased against the Philips as the one I have has been disappointing both in design and in reliability. It's useable, but every so often, a recording is unplayable or it just freezes & I have to yank the plug.

Another gripe was that when I fed it RGB from a NTL box, the picture had a blue tint.

The 'Intelligent Chaptering' on the Sony looks interesting as it might be an aid to skipping advertisements. The machine has good connectivity options.


----------



## Beckster (23 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

I have bought a fair few items off Pixmania and have never had any problems.

Hello to anyone out there still working!!
(I am feeling sorry for myself because I am on duty till tomorrow morning!!!)


----------



## Beckster (27 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

On the verge of ordering the Sony RDR HX710 from pixmania, just wondering how the dvd recorder actually gets the signal from NTL? (who we get our tv from)
Does the pipe go into the back of the DVD recorder and then onwards to the tv screen via a scart or is it more complicated than that? The dvd player I have at the moment takes the signal from the video which has the pipe going into it...
Sorry if this is a stupid question but dont want to order without covering every eventuality..
Beckster


----------



## podgerodge (28 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

you won't have any problems it's up to you which way you connect - you can pipe straight into the Sony and out to TV or if you are keeping the vhs player put tv signal into vhs, out of vhs into sony, out of sony into tv - might degrade the signal though - I use a booster.


----------



## podgerodge (31 Dec 2005)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

I see today that Sony Centres have started stocking the HX710 - at Eur649!!  220 euro more than Pixmania!


----------



## DonKing (2 Jan 2006)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

Dixons/curry's are selling an LG RH7500 for €320. It seems to have most thing you could want.

It's currently out of stock but should be available again within a week or so. 

Any comments or advice would be welcome!

Many thanks



[broken link removed]


----------



## tiger (3 Jan 2006)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

Saw the LG in Dixons as well, looks good for the money.  Plenty of comments on audioforums.com.  Only major complaint I can see is that the unit has to be on "standby" to be able to record a with the timer.  Doesn't sound like a big problem to me.

Argos also have a 80Gb Liteon for €305  (Catalog doesn't say the model).


----------



## nicelives (3 Jan 2006)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*



			
				POBHD28 said:
			
		

> The Philips was a lemon. It behaved quite well for the first year or so and then it started acting up in a big way. It's as if it knew it was out of warranty. It started to freeze regularly, stopped recognizing some discs that it used to play (these were not scratched or dirty), wouldn't record properly, and even when it did record, sometimes the finalized discs wouldn't play on other machines.
> 
> I tried firmware updates, various brands of disc, a lens cleaner - everything. I googled the model number and found a huge amount of people who had similar troubles. the consensus was that it wasn't worth the effort or expense of trying to get it fixed. Going by that experience, I'd have serious reservations about buying another Philips appliance.


 
Agree about the problem with Philips, bought a DVDR880 a few years ago for close to 500 euro and same problems for the last while in terms of not recognising disks etc...Cleaning doesn't do anything. The repair price quoted on the iternet is about 150 sterling, with Philips DVD Recorders going for €150 in Xtravison when you include the €50 vouchers they give, doesn't seem much point. It's surprising that Philips would let this crap go on widescale with their recorders


----------



## UpTheBanner (3 Jan 2006)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

Hi,

check out www.pixmania.com for DVD recorders - I was comparing prices of a Sony model with 160mb internal hard disk - 650 euro in a main street shop and 450 on the website. 

I've bought from them previously and so far so good.

DVD players/recorders have only recently the facility to drive a surround sound system and in true Sony fashion you cannot use a new DVD player/recorder with a built in amp to drive existing speakers/base bin i.e. you have to buy the lot .... hhhmmm I wonder what the reasoning for that oversight is???


----------



## TarfHead (5 Jan 2006)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

I think I need to get one soon, regardless of the cost, or else get a life.

Tonight there are 4 programmes that I want to see, 2 of which overlap which also overlap with a 5th programme that herself will want to watch or tape.

And there is still stuff on tape from earlier in the week that I haven't seen yet.

Not to mention all the movies and repeats over Christmas tapes and not watched.

A life ?
Where would I get one of those then   ?
Do Pixmania sell them ?


----------



## MonsieurBond (5 Jan 2006)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*



			
				TarfHead said:
			
		

> I think I need to get one soon, regardless of the cost, or else get a life.
> 
> Tonight there are 4 programmes that I want to see, 2 of which overlap which also overlap with a 5th programme that herself will want to watch or tape.
> 
> ...



If you can forego the hard disk requirement, Philips DVD recorder is only €200 and is a Home Cinema Choice magazine best buy. Why buy a supermarket or imported brand if you can get a very good recorder which is also a very good player for two ton?

I am going to wait until the hard disk / DVD recorders from Philips come down a bit.

I also see in Dixons that Samsung have a DVD recorder that plays DIVX movies for €220. No hard disk of course at that price.


----------



## Beckster (8 Jan 2006)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

Sony HX710 arrived from Pixmania on Friday!!!! 
So far so good.... its impressive, easy enough to use. 
One small niggle, previous DVD player had a subwoofer/amplifier (+ surround sound system) combined which was connected to the DVD player via six wires (all corresponding to a speaker). The sony dvd recorder doesn't have an equivalent place for all these wires, and the subwoofer doesnt have a scart or a fancy digital cable (maybe its called optic cable??) to connect to the new dvd recorder. Does anyone know if one can get a "thingie" that I could plug the six audio cables into and convert them to two audio wires instead. Not sure if I am explaining this properly!
OR am I going to have to buy a new surround sound system that will have the fancy cable??
Thanks
Beckster


----------



## Technologist (8 Jan 2006)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

The 710 does not have an amp or decoder. 

Does the old system have a digital input? If so, connect the 710 to that.

Since anything you record off TV does not have full sorround, you'll get the same result (for TV recordings) if you connect the 710's analogue audio-out to the auxiliary input of your old system, assuming it has one.


----------



## Joe Nonety (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

I'm trying to decide between Sky+ and a DVD recorder with HD.
My main priorities are...
Do DVD recorders allow you to watch one channel while recording another?
Do DVD recorders allow you automatically record every episode in a series?


----------



## MonsieurBond (9 Jan 2006)

Joe Nonety said:
			
		

> I'm trying to decide between Sky+ and a DVD recorder with HD.
> My main priorities are...
> *1. *Do DVD recorders allow you to watch one channel while recording another?
> *2. *Do DVD recorders allow you automatically record every episode in a series?


1. Not unless they have two tuners, which is not common.
However, if you have NTL Digital (unlikely as you are presumably a Sky customer) you can record an NTL Digital channel while watching an analogue NTL channel on your TV.

2. DVD recorders - even those with hard disk drives - tend not to have TIVO type services like the Sky+ box. In the States, your cable provider can rent you a DVR which will record episodes and in some cases can be set up to automatically record based on your preferences a la TIVO.

Still, you can set it up to record at the same time every week if that is any use?

The problem with Sky or NTL Digital is that the recorder typically does not have access to the Electronic Programme Guide.

Annoyingly, , the free EPG which is broadcast in the UK on UTV and Eurosport, is not carried in Ireland, so even though many DVD recorders including Philips ones support this, it won't work in Ireland.

I suggest if you have Sky Digital and can afford it, go for the Sky+ box.


----------



## Grumpy (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

Questions:-
Do DVD recorders on the market here have analogue or /and digital tuners?
Will future digital only transmission cause a problem for current DVD recorders?
Is there a problem recording from satellite freeview channels?
Will most/all DVD recorders copy VHS and Sony Hi-8 tapes to DVD?

Would appreciate answers to above.


----------



## Technologist (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*



			
				Grumpy said:
			
		

> Do DVD recorders on the market here have analogue or /and digital tuners?


In the Republic of Ireland -  analogue only. DTT has not even entered pilot & there's no guarantee that the same system as the UK will be used.



> Will future digital only transmission cause a problem for current DVD recorders?


Yes in the sense that you'd have to use an external DTT decoder box and feed it into the recorder via an analoge input. The recordings would not be pure digital and it would be fiddly or impossible to change channels on the decoder according to a timer. But , the Republic has not started DTT transmissions and it's too early to know if UK decoders would work here.



> Is there a problem recording from satellite freeview channels?


No, but see above.



> Will most/all DVD recorders copy VHS and Sony Hi-8 tapes to DVD?


Yes with the right connectors, but not copy-protected (Macro$ision) commercial VHS tapes.


----------



## MonsieurBond (10 Jan 2006)

LG have a good value DIVX compatible DVD hard disk recorder on [broken link removed] this week for €366. It has DV-In but unfortunately no DV-Out.


----------



## Grumpy (10 Jan 2006)

*Re: DVD recorderes with Hard disk*

Thanks, Technologist


----------



## TarfHead (10 Jan 2006)

MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> LG have a good value


 
I looked at this one, downloaded the manual, and it seems to tick all the boxes.

I've never heard of LG. Anyone here have a view of them ? I Google-d for reviews of the RH7900 and found no useful (English language) ones.


----------



## Leo (10 Jan 2006)

Plenty of advice available in the forums on [broken link removed], as was recommended to me by another member of this board a while back.
Leo


----------



## tiger (10 Jan 2006)

Dixons/Currys  (Jervis st. at least) have the RH7500, lower spec model, at €319, if I remember from last week.


----------



## TarfHead (10 Jan 2006)

Leo said:
			
		

> Plenty of advice available in the forums on [broken link removed], as was recommended to me by another member of this board a while back.
> Leo


 
Thanks .. but I couldn't find anything posted there for the LG RH-7900.


----------



## DonKing (11 Jan 2006)

I've been trying to buy the LG RH7500 for the last couple of weeks from Dixons/Currys but it's always out of stock.

Has anyone bought from this website Komplett.ie before? Are they reputable?

Also what would you use a DV-out for an a Harddisk/DVD writer? The DV-in is ideal for transferring camcorder DV tapes onto DVD's, but I can't see what you would use the DVout would be.


----------



## Gadgetmad (12 Jan 2006)

In case its of interest I bought a Phillips hard disk recorder and after autostoring the channels I could not then do a manual store or a programme sort. The set up function was greyed out and help desks etc could not figure out what was wrong even after restoring factory settings. When I arranged a replacement on the advise of Phillips the second machine had the same problem. I got my money back but I don't trust the brand as a result.

Are there are genuine users of Pixmania as the Sony hard drive HX710 is the best price I can find. I was told there was a recent radio programme about a website based in France(?). The European consumer affairs dept had received complaints about difficulties getting credits for faulty goods. Can anyone confirm. Was this Pixmania.

At least I could return both faulty Philips Dvd hard disk recorders to the local shop.


----------



## tiger (13 Jan 2006)

You'll probably find more info about specific online sellers on boards.ie or avforums.com

If I was increasing my budget to a Sony, I'd also start to consider Kiss, e.g:

Especially if you have a broadband connection, as you get an online EPG (electronic program guide), web radio stations & the ability to copy from the HD to other machines on your network (i.e. home PC), without the need to burn a DVD.


----------



## podgerodge (13 Jan 2006)

I'm a "genuine Pixmania user" who has purchased the Sony 710.  I find it a great machine.  Not everyone will agree with me.  What I believe everyone will accept is that it is a simple and innovative machine to use with great features.  ( I for one find the facility to be able to time a recording without switching the machine off a godsend as you can continue to watch recordings already on the hard drive)

As regards Pixmania themselves, well, I've never had a problem with them but others have.  But no supplier is going to be perfect.  They are, however, not fly by nights and provide great value compared to most other stores.


----------



## doberden (17 Jan 2006)

Hi All,

I bought the Philips last week from D.I.D.  The menu system is really bad and it's difficult to set up.  Also, not like Sky you cannot record a program and watch a live program and then use the features such as pause on the live program.  

Has anybody else bought a good dvd recorder with Hard disk over the last couple of weeks?  What's the best shopt to buy them in?  don't want to use pixmania in case I want to send it back!


----------



## tiger (17 Jan 2006)

doberden said:
			
		

> you cannot record a program and watch a live program and then use the features such as pause on the live program.


 
If you're doing this, then effectively you're trying to record two different channels at the same time.  AFAIK no model recorder will do this for you as they only have one tuner.


----------



## Sol28 (17 Jan 2006)

Has anyone found a DVD Recoder with Hard Disk that can be made multi-region? I have a lot of Region DVDs that I want to be able to use after I upgrade!


----------



## Banquo (24 Jan 2006)

Can anyone recommend a website other than pixmania.com and komplett.ie for purchases of DVD recorders or even LCD TVs..

The other options i have seen posted here like Dixons and DID are not very helpful (incomplete information rE spec and prices)...

any thoughts appreciated!


----------

